# Where to buy 1/8" hardware cloth in small amounts?



## L2T (Jun 14, 2009)

I want to buy some 1/8" mesh hardware cloth or metal screen and can only find in 100' rolls. Does anyone know where I can buy as little as 5' or 10'? It can be either 2' or 4' wide.

Thanks,
jt


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

L2T said:


> I want to buy some 1/8" mesh hardware cloth or metal screen and can only find in 100' rolls. Does anyone know where I can buy as little as 5' or 10'? It can be either 2' or 4' wide.
> 
> Thanks,
> jt


A local h/w store? We sold it in this size.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Ace Hardware.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

And watch out for puncture wounds.

Cutting this springy stuff by yourself in a crowded storeroom was like wrestling, and mostly you lose the match.


----------



## L2T (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!

I've tried Lowes and Home Depot and they only carry 1/4" mesh. There is an Ace nearby and I will check tomorrow morning. I did try a search on the Ace Hardware website and they only listed 1/2" & 1/4" under hardware cloth.

There is also a True Value nearby & will try that.

jt


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You might have to call; sometimes they can and will recommend a store somewhere else that has it. I needed screening in a pretty large sheet and I had to drive 45 min. to get it.


----------



## L2T (Jun 14, 2009)

Ace Hardware didn't have in small amts. They had 50' rolls of something marked 27 ga that looked small enough mesh for I think $69. True Value, Menards and Tractor Supply Co had only 1/2" and 1/4" mesh. Doesn't look good & thanks for trying.

jt


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

like Yoyizit said, i too go to a local mom-and-pop hardware for any screening i need, and they'll sell me any size i need, and always have whatever gauge/material i need.
last time i only needed a 6"x12" piece.... 75 cents....

DM


----------



## halfjan (Apr 15, 2011)

*#8 hardware cloth in denver*

I found mine at the Green Mountain Ace Hardware


----------



## jpittssr (Jun 11, 2014)

*1/8 mesh hdwe cloth*

I just called my local Ace and they have it in stock and sell by the foot cut to order:whistling2:


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

L2T said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> I've tried Lowes and Home Depot and they only carry 1/4" mesh. There is an Ace nearby and I will check tomorrow morning. I did try a search on the Ace Hardware website and they only listed 1/2" & 1/4" under hardware cloth.
> 
> ...



Sometimes you have to pick up the phone (call, not text) or go to the store....

"Do It Best" is another chain of smaller hardware stores.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

McMaster-Carr (online).


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Really old post has probably found it by now.


----------

